# It's Our One Year Anniversary Of Building Our Off Grid Home



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't believe it has been a year since we broke ground on our property. There have been a lot of ups and downs and many learning lessons.

We built our home ourselves and my DH designed our solar system without any prior knowledge to solar systems. We have been living off our own electric for almost a year. It is great being so self sufficient.

If you want to see our story you can read all about it at:
http://www.city-data.com/forum...-east-tennessee.html


We are also in the middle of redesigning our solar set up. Here is the link that tells that story. It will be complete in next week's installment of my story.
http://www.city-data.com/forum...286.html#post9239286


Lisa


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Links don't work here either


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

I am sorry about the links. Something new learned every day.

Hereis the link to our original story.

http://www.city-data.com/forum/tennessee/359683-going-off-grid-east-tennessee.html


Our new solar set up starts on page 134.


Lisa


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Very nice Lisa.An online journal is a really nice thing,smart move.

BooBoo <----"It'll Never Work!"


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

nu2solar said:


> I can't believe it has been a year since we broke ground on our property. There have been a lot of ups and downs and many learning lessons.
> 
> We built our home ourselves and my DH designed our solar system without any prior knowledge to solar systems. We have been living off our own electric for almost a year. It is great being so self sufficient.
> 
> ...



Lisa, that is an awesome story! I posted the link to it on our NY Homesteading forum and they love it. One of our members recently moved to MO and will be undertaking building their home themselves too. What a job! You and Mike did a wonderful job!!! Living off the grid gives you such a feeling of independence. Glad you posted your story. Thanks! 

katlupe


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa, I read your journal this morning for HOURS! It is such an incredibly beautiful place, and you guys are really inspiring! Amazing job!

And you have a great way of sharing your story that sucks people in and keeps 'em wanting more! I loved how you went step by step with all the various projects, so that people (like me) who aren't that savvy with this stuff can kind of get an idea about what you're doing. Thanks for explaining the solar system you put in, and even labeled, etc.. I feel like I have a better understanding now that I've seen the various components, along with your explanation of what each one does. 
Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful replies. I'm sorry I haven't been back sooner. My computer crashed. I had to get a new one and start over. It's hard to get back into a routine once that happens.

Have a wonderful night.


----------



## tmag01 (May 30, 2008)

Faulty electricity on that computer?


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

tmag01 said:


> Faulty electricity on that computer?


Good one. No it's time was up. Although I wish I had my old one back. I hate learning new things especially when the computer companies haven't gotten them right the first 10 times.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey your right around the corner from my off-grid in VA... on the Creeper trail


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Hey your right around the corner from my off-grid in VA... on the Creeper trail



That is so cool. It's amazing how small the world is since the Internet, lol. Tell me about your off grid. How long have you been og?


----------

